# Auto Train Questions



## MDRailfan (Aug 5, 2017)

1. I'm going in January and ordered a Kosher meal but have not specified what meal choice my wife & I want. We're in coach. When does this have to be done by?

2. Is there a separate lounge car for coach passengers and is it a Sightseer Lounge?

3. Do they still show movies as I did not see the symbol on the schedule?

4. We are on the lower level on coach. Are they assigned seats on the lower level?

Any help . Thanks


----------



## PVD (Aug 5, 2017)

Special Menus & Special Dietary Requirements

Availability and Notice

Special menu selections, such as kosher meals are available on most overnight trains with 72-hour advanced notice. Vegan meals are available on the regular menu for Long Distance trains and do not require advance notice. Both vegan and kosher meals are available with 24-hour advanced notice for Acela Express First Class service. Vegetarian meals do not require advance notice.

To reserve your meal, call 1-800-USA-RAIL (1-800-872-7245). TTY service is available at 1-800-523-6590.

Kosher Meals

Kosher meals are prepared under rabbinical supervision and sealed until delivered to the passenger. Passover kosher meals will be served in lieu of regular kosher meals throughout the Passover period. Customers must call in advance to reserve.

It doesn't say whether there are choices,I would call and ask....

They still mention movies in the lounge in the ad for summer saver fares

Reserved seating means you have a seat in that section, they are not assigned, but someone else kick in if the A/T is different, I never rode it in coach...

Pretty sure they are SSL, not sure if they are modified and if they are using 2


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 5, 2017)

Auto Train is a Superliner train, so I assume it'd have a Sightseer Lounge. As I recall from reading the most recent online pdf schedule, they still show movies on that train. And I believe all seats in coach (like other Amtrak trains), are unassigned and first come first served. I think the only assignments, are if you have a sleeper car.

Others can probably answer any questions you have better, since I've never ridden the Auto Train.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 5, 2017)

No SSL usually. There are captive AutoTrain specific lounges. One sleeper, one coach. Tables in them are used as overflow during dinner (and maybe breakfast).


----------



## pennyk (Aug 5, 2017)

It has been a while, but I seem to recall that seat assignments are made when the passengers check into the station prior to departure, at the same time as dinner reservations are made.


----------



## PVD (Aug 5, 2017)

It's been a long time since I've done AT. I know they've tweaked some cars to use on it (like deluxe sleeper) that you don't see anywhere else. Curious as to what they changed in the lounges.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 6, 2017)

The AT lounges are all tables upstairs, upstairs counter service for snacks, and the downstairs used to house the “penalty box” where onboard smoking was permitted.

They’re more like dining cars with the dumbwaiter and kitchen removed.


----------



## PVD (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## OBS (Aug 6, 2017)

dogbert617 said:


> Auto Train is a Superliner train, so I assume it'd have a Sightseer Lounge. As I recall from reading the most recent online pdf schedule, they still show movies on that train. And I believe all seats in coach (like other Amtrak trains), are unassigned and first come first served. I think the only assignments, are if you have a sleeper car.
> 
> Others can probably answer any questions you have better, since I've never ridden the Auto Train.


All coach seats are assigned in ticket office before boarding.


----------

